# Datasheet ic om8370ps/n3/a



## pepino464 (Sep 19, 2008)

tengo un tv chino que usa este ic por favor necesito algun diagrama que use este chip para asi saber la configuracion , o el datasheet les agradezco altamente su ayuda.




Titulo editado de forma mas descriptiva.


----------



## farzy (Sep 27, 2008)

este chasis trae ese chip, revisa si te sirve.


----------



## pepino464 (Sep 27, 2008)

gracias amigo mio esto me ayudara bastante


----------



## EDGARDO LAYE (May 14, 2009)

gracias farzy tambien baje tu circuito .-A las ordenes


----------



## krokrouy (May 19, 2009)

Gracias. Excelente plano.


----------



## luis1178 (Feb 3, 2011)

gracias tambien me funciono


----------



## flyguille (Feb 5, 2011)

gracias !..., ya mismo me pongo en campaña de conseguirlo....


----------



## AKDmics (Ago 8, 2012)

gracias me servira a mi tambien..


----------

